# Novice Hiker



## Torwadeo (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi
I am going to start hiking and I have never really been, so I am new to the whole experience.   Can anyone offer some nice day hikes in or near MA to get me started.   Also any links to articles offering suggestions on what you need to bring with you and stuff would be helpful.  

Thanks 

-Bob


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hiking in the Boston area*

Bob,

Massachusetts is a big state, since you do not say where you are I'll assume you are from the Greater Boston area (and are probably unaware that the state extends beyond Rt 128).

An excellent guide to hiking in the Boston area is Boston Hiking Guide (with MBTA info).  I have written pages on hiking in the Blue Hills and Middlesex Fells.

I hope that someone else will fill you in on the stuff you need to bring and so forth.

And welcome to the wonderful world of hiking!


----------



## pedxing (Jul 23, 2003)

Bob:

For equipment info, check out:

http://backpacker.com/technique/dailytips/0,4466,4825,00.html

http://www.thebackpacker.com/beg/

http://www.outdoors.org/activities/hiking/index.shtml

And have fun!

(as Mohamed implies, if people knew where in MA you are and how long you are willing to drive, they might be in a better position to recommend places to go)


----------



## Torwadeo (Jul 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the great info.   I am located just outside Boston and would be willing to drive approx 1 1/2 to 2 hours.   Right now I am looking for some nice 3 to 6 mile hikes that would not be too challenging since I have no experience.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 24, 2003)

The Blue Hills and the Fells are great places to go. 

If you want to go a bit farther afield, the Wapac Trail, especially Miller State Park with the peaks Pack Monadnock and North Pack are fun for a day-hike. 
Check out: http://www.nhparks.state.nh.us/ParksPages/Miller/Miller.html and http://www.wapack.org/

North of Boston, Harold Parker State Forest in Andover is an alternative to the Fells.  Check out http://www.state.ma.us/dem/parks/harp.htm and you can follow the links to other MA State Parks and Forests.

Also check out the links on Mohamed's site, there is lots of great info there.   You might want to look at the hikes listed at http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/difficulty.html and then check on driving time to the trail heads - depending on where in the Greater Boston Area you are, many of them may be with your time range.  [/url]


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 27, 2003)

Try the lovely and easy Arnold Arboretum and Jamaica Pond hikes in Boston. Next hike the fabulous Lynn Woods in Lynn, the sensational Breakheart Reservation in Wakefield, and the incredible Sheeps Fold in Stoneham. All in the 3-6 mile hiking range. After these places, you are ready to hike the Northern Whites, and I mean mountains! 
-------------------------
May all your hikes be magnificent!!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 1, 2003)

I really like Wachusetts, you can do some loops, it's close, open on top and some trails are somewhat challenging.  It's the highest place in Southern New England east of the CT River, twice a year the sun rises behind the Boston Skyline.

Monadnock fits also but weekends are usually very crowded.  Mt. Tome & Holyoke Range should be with distance along with peaks around Lake Winni in NH.  Outfiiters in Boston, Wilderness House, EMS, Hilton's should have guides & recommendations.


----------



## pancho (Aug 8, 2003)

*new hiker*

"Hiking" starts with an enjoyment of walking, first on sidewalks and steets, then paths or unpaved roads in the in the woods near by.  One of those eventually leads up to a place with a view. Then you suddenly have the urge to go higher to get a better view.  That is why skyscappers have observatories, right?  Now for a high place to begin.  Do not underestimate Mt. Monadnock.  A great summit with an above-the-tree-line appearance.  There is one trail there that has a section as steep as anything in the White Mountains.  It has long trails and short ones.  Trails where you do not have to reach the summit in order to get a beautiful view. You can go up one trail, down another and end up in the same place you started.  Crowded on a week-end, yes.  However, If you are prepared for it, it won't bother you as much.  You will meet all kinds of hikers.  What an opportunity to ask about gear, trails, maps and trying to identify what mountains (or the Pru) that you see in the distance.  You will meet clueless hikers and some that have probably climbed to the top more than once on that same day.  Even on a busy day, you can probably find a trail where you see no one until you near the summit.  You might need a windbreaker up there, too.  One can learn a lot about hiking when you climb that treasure so close to a major city and metropolis.


----------

